# Corroded Aluminium Door Sill



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi Guys,

My once silver door sills have turned a nasty colour with corrosion spots all over them which can't be polished out. Spoils the whole look really when you open the door.

Was hoping to get an easy stick-on sticker cover but can't find any suitable for the MK2 TT. Has anyone else managed to find something self-adhesive to stick over the original sills? If so please provide any links you have. To do this the proper way I believe the whole bottom panel needs replacing as the aluminum part is all one piece so I'm not interested in purchasing a stupidly high cost Audi replacement part and go to the effort of replacing it down just for this.

Surely someone out their must be making them? Seems to be plenty available for the MK1.

I purchased a MK2 advertised carbon fiber sticker from Ebay which I was excited to install..

Then this happened when I came to fit:









Yep, it's the wrong size so I doubt they make correct ones. 

Look forward to hearing any comments / suggestions anyone may have on this.


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Mmmm, how bad is the 'kick plate' before you covered it? Any pics?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

I used that stuff you're using on the next step down and it worked superb. Bought from 'Wish' for next to nowt and did the job perfectly.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You can always use the car film, same stuff they use to wrap cars. I've used it as kick-protection for the door sills on my Tiguan. Comes in all sorts of colors and you can buy just what you need.

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00TDS1HH0


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Mmmm, how bad is the 'kick plate' before you covered it? Any pics?


Pretty bad to be honest:










How bad were yours compared to mine? What's the product you recommend in your post below? Wasn't clear what it was called.



SwissJetPilot said:


> You can always use the car film, same stuff they use to wrap cars. I've used it as kick-protection for the door sills on my Tiguan. Comes in all sorts of colors and you can buy just what you need.


Thanks Swiss - something to think about if there isn't already an adhesive someone's already made and selling. Surely their must be? I've emailed these guys: http://www.thettshop.co.uk so will report back what they say.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

That's watermark on the clear coat not corrosion.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Wolvez said:


> That's watermark on the clear coat not corrosion.


Arhh OK - thanks Wolvez.

Any idea how I get it off? I've tried VW/Audi engine degreaser but it didn't get it off and other products.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

CurryMan said:


> Wolvez said:
> 
> 
> > That's watermark on the clear coat not corrosion.
> ...


Polishing compound like Mothers Mag and Aluminium Polish.


----------



## happychappy (Feb 9, 2015)

Use masking tape around the tread plate on the plastic, will save so much clean up time.


----------



## Knight-tts (Jan 29, 2019)

I had the same problem ,,I replaced my TTS door sills for new ones . I paid £115 each still a lot of money, but transformed the look of my car as even the plastic was scuffed as well


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

So having ordered some 'Mothers Mag' and trying with some patience and elbow grease to try and get my marks out .... this hasn't made an ounce of difference and suspect never will. 

So back to my original question - has anyone heard of any stickers / aluminium covers you can purchase to cover over the original kick-plate?


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

CurryMan said:


> So having ordered some 'Mothers Mag' and trying with some patience and elbow grease to try and get my marks out .... this hasn't made an ounce of difference and suspect never will.
> 
> So back to my original question - has anyone heard of any stickers / aluminium covers you can purchase to cover over the original kick-plate?


I have just tried the same thing with the same results.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, How long & wide are they on the MK2?
Hoggy.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, How long & wide are they on the MK2?
> Hoggy.


In my case:
57cm WIDTH [longest point] bear in mind it's a tapered design
2.6cm HEIGHT


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, These may be suitable.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60CM-25CM-Ca ... SwOAZZgA2W
Hoggy.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, These may be suitable.
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60CM-25CM-Ca ... SwOAZZgA2W
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy - very useful. 
On that basis I've pulled the trigger on a set of these which are a whisker narrower: [60cm x 3.5cm]
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60cm-Real-Ca ... 1438.l2649

Can post pictures up once received and stuck on if theirs any interest.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes, please do. It would make a nice DIY since I don't believe anyone else had done this.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

My carbon cover stickers finally arrived from China.

Happy with the quality of them although I discovered they're ever so slightly too narrow. After measuring them even though the advert stated they're supposed to be 60cm in length, they're actually 58.5cm which means you can see some of the original chrome. However it's so minimal that I still decided to install them, see pictures below:


































Happy with the result.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You soon won't notice it.  
Hoggy.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

My OCD would would never allow... not even my car and I'm bothered [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

FNChaos said:


> My OCD would would never allow... not even my car and I'm bothered [smiley=jester.gif]


Ditto.

If anything. I'd fill the gap

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

HOGG said:


> FNChaos said:
> 
> 
> > My OCD would would never allow... not even my car and I'm bothered [smiley=jester.gif]
> ...


 :lol:

True - I may fill the gap eventually if I can get hold of some carbon tape.


----------



## Jonah67red (Jan 17, 2019)

Just been looking on eBay which I'm sure you have as well and there is carbon fibre tape of varying lengths and width which you could trim to the exact size of the corroded one which should do the job and if you have to trim the tape length wise trim the inner edge as it leaves the clean manufacturer edge of the tape visible when opening the door and cuts down the amount of cutting as well.

OCD would get me on how it looks as well I'm afraid.
 
Did you use the polish by hand? If so and it didn't work try with an electric buffer ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Accessor ... SweEFcrZOD

That's the tape I saw but there is other widths available


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Jonah67red said:


> Just been looking on eBay which I'm sure you have as well and there is carbon fibre tape of varying lengths and width which you could trim to the exact size of the corroded one which should do the job and if you have to trim the tape length wise trim the inner edge as it leaves the clean manufacturer edge of the tape visible when opening the door and cuts down the amount of cutting as well.
> 
> OCD would get me on how it looks as well I'm afraid.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. The slimmest tape I could find in my searches was 5cm which was too thick hence why I didn't go down that route originally. But on further inspection there is 3cm width available which I would have used if I'd seen it - hindsight is a wonderful thing !
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Car-Sticker- ... 0005.m1851

If it had come as advertised it would have covered it and there would have been no issues. No I buffed it by hand with a lot of elbow grease and I'm very confident an electric buffer would have had no effect. It's deeply corroded on ...

I'm considering getting some tape and shaping to length to cover edges but for now it's a big improvement compared to what it was.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

This might be an option. Looks like it fits too! 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Logo ... 3204595506


----------



## C00P5TT5 (Jul 10, 2016)

That looks like the TT logo only bit that they are flogging?


----------



## Jonah67red (Jan 17, 2019)

CurryMan said:


> Jonah67red said:
> 
> 
> > Just been looking on eBay which I'm sure you have as well and there is carbon fibre tape of varying lengths and width which you could trim to the exact size of the corroded one which should do the job and if you have to trim the tape length wise trim the inner edge as it leaves the clean manufacturer edge of the tape visible when opening the door and cuts down the amount of cutting as well.
> ...


I saw the 3 cm wide one but posted that one as a pointer and if it is smaller than advertised as yours was its unlikely to be as big a difference as the one you bought and if I'm correct the original one sits in a recess so as long as you only cut one edge and trim the ends well it will look pretty good in my opinion.

I wish you luck


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

SwissJetPilot said:


> This might be an option. Looks like it fits too!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Logo ... 3204595506


Hi, From OP post.
In my case:
57cm WIDTH [longest point] bear in mind it's a tapered design
2.6cm HEIGHT
Hoggy.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

SwissJetPilot said:


> This might be an option. Looks like it fits too!
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-TT-Logo ... 3204595506


I think that's just the TT logo sticker not the entire door sill plate.
Lower down the page it calls them "decals" and size is 50mm x 20mm. And at that price...


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Ah, okay...well, that sucks. 

Looking through the various images of the door sill, it seems that trim piece is not designed to be removed. I was hoping that once the entire sill panel was removed, there might be some clips or something that could be released. I guess the trim is bonded to the plastic.

I suppose with some effort, it could removed, foiled, painted, etc and then re-bonded back into the door sill. Seems like an interesting project for anyone who wants to go for it!


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

You should put a red strip on yours Swiss


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ Iceblue - I have two in front and one across the back. Any more and it's going to start looking like a Christmas package!


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

UPDATE: Decided to remove the covers I had because of the exposed original sill and I've sourced a new solution.

Managed to find some sill stickers from Halfords of all places that are the appropriate size:
https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-a ... trim-600mm

Removed the old ones, cleaned up the surface and applied my new Halfords stick on sills. Not the best quality, as they're plastic not aluminium but still a lot better than my original corroded sill and my carbon one that didn't fit. Happy with the final result, will let you judge for yourself:

*State of old Sill for Comparison:*








*New Stick on Sill:* 
























Job done. 8)


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Until someone comes up with a replacement for the OEM insert, that's not a bad way to go. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

I saw them a couple of hours ago picking trade cars up and wondered if they would be any good. 
How's it for firmest?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Nidana said:


> I saw them a couple of hours ago picking trade cars up and wondered if they would be any good.
> How's it for firmest?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks - do you mean firmness? They are flimsy but to be fair I don't think they need to much firmer as they won't be getting knocked about.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

Should have spell checked that instead of being distracted. Meant fitment


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Nidana said:


> Should have spell checked that instead of being distracted. Meant fitment


No worries. Very easy to fit they simply stick on, most of the skill is in the alignment. Seems to be a strong enough bond, instructions state not to wash the area for 24hours for obvious reasons. Highly doubt I'll need my gorilla tape, will report back if I have any issues.


----------



## Jonah67red (Jan 17, 2019)

That tt logo sticker SJP posted a link to may fit on it so they look closer to original


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Jonah67red said:


> That tt logo sticker SJP posted a link to may fit on it so they look closer to original


Great idea, yes they will fit.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

TT stickers arrived and stuck on. As close to OEM as I'm going to get I think. Very pleased with the final result:

























Thanks again Jonah67red for the idea! 8)


----------



## Jonah67red (Jan 17, 2019)

CurryMan said:


> TT stickers arrived and stuck on. As close to OEM as I'm going to get I think. Very pleased with the final result:
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> ...


I'm impressed they Look really good and can now be referred back to as a good replacement for anyone else with a similar problem.
unfortunately I would love to take all the plaudits but it was just me adding 2 ideas/posts together which makes it a joint effort which proves why this forum is so popular and I'm just glad to have contributed.


----------



## Nidana (Jun 9, 2018)

So I went with this not long after OP final solution and I'm happy with it. 
Only I had this on YouTube feed last night sadly my Korean is a little nonexistent to order or even ask for it without the TTS logo.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

